# Best Geotech book for selfstudy and PE exam



## MikeR (May 2, 2009)

What is the best book to teach oneself Soil Mechanics for the Civil PE exam? I don't have a Civil Engineering degree but need a Civil PE for my work. I have a Mechanical Engineering degree but I also do civil related work. I am looking at Geotechnical books by the following authors:

- Soil Mechanics and Foundations by Muniram Budhu

- Principles of Geotechnical Engineering by Braja M. Das

- Geotechnical Engineering: Principles and Practices by Donald P. Coduto

- Analysis and Design by Joseph E. Bowles

Any recommendations from the above books or any other books would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Mike.


----------



## Santiagj (May 5, 2009)

MikeR said:


> What is the best book to teach oneself Soil Mechanics for the Civil PE exam? I don't have a Civil Engineering degree but need a Civil PE for my work. I have a Mechanical Engineering degree but I also do civil related work. I am looking at Geotechnical books by the following authors:
> - Soil Mechanics and Foundations by Muniram Budhu
> 
> - Principles of Geotechnical Engineering by Braja M. Das
> ...


The book I use the most is Principles of Foundation Engineering by Das. I believe it is a companion book to the Principles of Geotechnical Engineering which I do not have. I think Das wrote an excellent book and I like his style of writing so I would recommend any book written by him. My second go to book is Foundation Engineering Handbook by Robert W. Day. This is also another great book.

I have the Bowles book you mention but I don't like it much. I didn't take it to the PE exam. I brought the Das and R. Day book. I can't really pin point why I don't like the Bowles book. Alot of Geotech engineers recommend it. (I'm a mix of structural and geotech). The book is hard to follow along and doesn't provide enough diagrams in my opinion. I just get frustrated reading it.

I also have the Geotechnical Engineerng: Principles and Practices by Coduto. I used this book during my undergrad. I think its OK. I didn't bring it to the PE exam. I thought it didn't cover enough and simplified too many things.

I am not familiar with the first book you listed. If I were to suggest 3 books I would suggest the following:

1. Principles of Foundation Engineering by Braja M. Das

2. Principles of Geotechnical Engineering by Braja M. Das

3. Foundation Engineering Handbook by Robert W. Day


----------



## MikeR (May 5, 2009)

Thanks. I already orderd the Das books. Das used to be the Dean of Engineering at Sacramento State and taught a PE Geotech class at Sac State. According to a collegue of mine the passing rate was over 80%. I live in the area but unfortunately he does not teach the class.


----------

